# How do I upload a picture, it says file is too large?



## annie44 (Jan 18, 2006)

I want to post some practice photos but when I try to upload it says the file is too large.  Any suggestions?


----------



## annie44 (Jan 18, 2006)

Okay - I see there were previous posts on this - I am going to try some of the suggestions I found there.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Annie, If you can't figure it out let me know and I'll give you some pointers.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 18, 2006)

still working on getting a photo up!  I think I have the photo small enough now, but when I upload it, the attachment doesn't open on this post.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 18, 2006)

I finally got the photo up!  The photo is of some of my bottles - I have been collecting for about a year.  I know some of the bottles are very common, but as you can see, I really like the colors!  I am going to try to post one or two more pics, as I am learning as I do this!


----------



## annie44 (Jan 18, 2006)

One more, closer up.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 18, 2006)

and another..


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Annie, very nice collection you have amassed over the last year. In your first pic, top right, what is the 1st amber bottle and the yellow amber next to the Warners? Great start to a fine collection![]  Kelley


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Annie, looks like your getting the hang of it.

 You have a really nice bottle collection. Lots of great color.[]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 19, 2006)

Very, very NICE beginning collection... Hats off to you, Annie!!!!


 Ron


----------



## annie44 (Jan 19, 2006)

Kelley,
 The first amber bottle on the right is a Hanbury Smith Kissingen Water.  I think I got a pretty good deal on that one because I bought it for I think $40, and the exact same one sold on ebay recently for $138.  The bottle next to the Warner's is my first Udolpho Wolfe's Aromatic Schnapps.  I'm hoping to go to my first bottle show in March - I think there is one in Baltimore, and since I am in Northern Virginia I should be able to get there.
 I've learned a lot reading everyone's posts on this web site.
 My biggest problem is I can't bring myself to specialize - I'm still all over the place in terms of what I buy!
                            Annie


----------



## capsoda (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Annie, Welcome to the all over the place bottle club of the world.

 Love the citron Wolfe. Check it out Ron.[]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice Annie. There has been an ongoing post about Wolfes and I thought that's what you had but I couldn't tell for sure. Very pretty, [] Kelley


----------



## Andy4707 (Jan 20, 2006)

very nice collection, i wish that i could find bottles like that


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi Annie...

 Welcome to the forum...

 When I first read this post,  "File too large"   I thought it sounded like what my wife Tells  me...[sm=rolleyes.gif]        

 ....My boxes of bottles, guys... My Boxes of Bottles!!![sm=lol.gif]

 She says I have to many of them and I need to get rid of some.  Keep the ones you really like and put them in a nice display case.

 Anyway... Nice collection you have there Annie... great start to a fantastic hobby.

 Wayne


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Annie Welcome To The Forum!! Let Me Start By Saying GREAT Collection Very Nice Colors!! I Saw You Stated You Live In Northern VA & Wanna Check Out Some Bottle Shows, Im From The Harrisonburg Area & They Have A Nice Show Every Year At The Fairgrounds. I Think The Show Is In April I Will Let You Know For Sure When I Find Out!

 Rockingham County Fairgrounds, US Route 11 (Exit 243 off I-81), South of Harrisonburg, VA. Normally have 60-70 tables. Info: Sonny Smiley phone: (540) 434-1129, 1025 Greendale Rd., Harrisonburg, VA 22801

 Happy Digging & Finding Everyone!!!


----------



## annie44 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sonny,
 Thanks for the message!  I would love to go to a bottle show in Virginia.  Please email me when you find out the date of the show in April.  I better slow down on ebay so I can save some money for the shows, because I'm sure I'll see a lot of bottles that I want.   Thanks again, Annie


----------

